

Ask HN: where are the Amazon headlines in the NSA/Snowden saga - jgamman


======
benologist
That's an interesting question. On the commercial side 1/2 of amazon is public
and the other 1/2 can be gotten in finer detail from banks and credit cards.

That still leaves AWS which is a huge portion of the internet.

------
SkyMarshal
Double post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6778438](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6778438)

~~~
jgamman
i don't know how that happened...

